# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  تفسير عجيب لاية(وَلاَ تُجَادِلْ عَنِ الَّذِينَ يَخْتَانُونَ أَنفُسَهُمْ‏ ))

## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

تفسير عجيب للامام ابن تيمية رحمه الله 
لاية(وَلاَ تُجَادِلْ عَنِ الَّذِينَ يَخْتَانُونَ أَنفُسَهُمْ‏ ))
قال رحمه الله ودل قوله‏:‏‏{‏وَلا  َ تُجَادِلْ عَنِ الَّذِينَ يَخْتَانُونَ أَنفُسَهُمْ‏}‏  [‏النساء‏:‏107‏]‏، أنه لا يجوز الجدال عن الخائن، ولا يجوز للإنسان أن يجادل عن نفسه إذا كانت خائنة؛لها فى السر أهواء وأفعال باطنة تخفى على الناس، فلا يجوز المجادلة عنها، قال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏يَعْلَمُ خَائِنَةَ الْأَعْيُنِ وَمَا تُخْفِي الصُّدُورُ‏}‏ ‏[‏غافر‏:‏19‏]‏، وقال تعالى‏:‏‏{‏وَذ  َرُواْ ظَاهِرَ الإِثْمِ وَبَاطِنَهُ‏}‏ ‏[‏الأنعام‏:‏120‏]‏، وقال تعالى‏:‏‏{‏قُل  ْ إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ رَبِّيَ الْفَوَاحِشَ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ‏}‏ ‏[‏الأعراف‏:‏ 33‏]‏، وقد قال تعالى‏:‏‏{‏بَل  ِ الْإِنسَانُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ بَصِيرَةٌ وَلَوْ أَلْقَى مَعَاذِيرَهُ‏}   ‏[‏القيامة‏:‏14، 15‏]‏، فإنه يعتذر عن نفسه بأعذار ويجادل عنها،وهو يبصرها بخلاف ذلك،وقال تعالى‏:‏‏{‏كَف  َى بِنَفْسِكَ الْيَوْمَ عَلَيْكَ حَسِيبًا‏}‏ ‏[‏الإسراء‏:‏14‏]‏ 
وقال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَن يُعْجِبُكَ قَوْلُهُ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَيُشْهِدُ اللّهَ عَلَى مَا فِي قَلْبِهِ وَهُوَ أَلَدُّ الْخِصَامِ‏}‏ ‏[‏البقرة‏:‏ 402‏]‏‏.‏ 

وقد قال النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏‏(‏أبْغ  َضُ الرجال إلى اللّه الألَدُّ الخَصِمُ‏)‏، فهو يجادل عن نفسه بالباطل، وفيه لدد‏.‏ أي‏:‏ ميل واعوجاج عن الحق، وهذا على نوعين‏:‏ 
أحدهما‏:‏ أن تكون مجادلته وذبه عن نفسه مع الناس، 
والثانى‏:‏ فيما بينه وبين ربه، بحيث يقيم أعذار نفسه ويظنها محقة وقصدها حسناً، وهي خائنة ظالمة، لها أهواء خفية قد كتمتها حتى لا يعرف بها الرجل حتى يرى وينظر، 
قال شداد بن أوس‏:‏ إن أخوف ما أخاف عليكم الشهوة الخفية، قال أبو داود‏:‏ هى حب الرياسة‏.‏ 

وهذا من شأن النفس، حتى إنه يوم القيامة يريد أن يدفع عن نفسه ويجادل الله بالباطل، قال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏يَوْمَ يَبْعَثُهُمُ اللَّهُ جَمِيعًا فَيَحْلِفُونَ لَهُ كَمَا يَحْلِفُونَ لَكُمْ وَيَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ أَلَا إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ الْكَاذِبُونَ اسْتَحْوَذَ عَلَيْهِمُ الشَّيْطَانُ فَأَنسَاهُمْ ذِكْرَاللَّهِ أُوْلَئِكَ حِزْبُ الشَّيْطَانِ أَلَا إِنَّ حِزْبَ الشَّيْطَانِ هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ‏}  ‏ ‏[‏المجادلة‏:‏18، 19‏]‏، وقال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏وَيَوْمَ نَحْشُرُهُمْ جَمِيعًا ثُمَّ نَقُولُ لِلَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُواْ أَيْنَ شُرَكَآؤُكُمُ الَّذِينَ كُنتُمْ تَزْعُمُونَ ثُمَّ لَمْ تَكُن فِتْنَتُهُمْ إِلاَّ أَن قَالُواْ وَاللّهِ رَبِّنَا مَا كُنَّا مُشْرِكِينَ انظُرْ كَيْفَ كَذَبُواْ عَلَى أَنفُسِهِمْ وَضَلَّ عَنْهُم مَّا كَانُواْ يَفْتَرُونَ‏}‏ ‏[‏الأنعام‏:‏22ـ 24‏]‏‏.‏ 

وقد جاءت الأحاديث بأن الإنسان يجحد أعماله يوم القيامة، حتى يشهد عليه سمعه وبصره وجوارحه، وقال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏وَمَا كُنتُمْ تَسْتَتِرُونَ أَنْ يَشْهَدَ عَلَيْكُمْ سَمْعُكُمْ وَلَا أَبْصَارُكُمْ وَلَا جُلُودُكُمْ وَلَكِن ظَنَنتُمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَعْلَمُ كَثِيراً مِّمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ‏}‏ ‏[‏فصلت‏:‏ 22‏]‏‏.‏ 

ومن عادة المنافقين المجادلة عن أنفسهم بالكذب والأيمان الفاجرة، وصفهم اللّه بذلك فى غير موضع‏.‏ وفى قصة تبوك لما رجع النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم، وجاء المنافقون يعتذرون إليه، فجعل يقبل علانيتهم، ويَكِل سرائرهم إلى الله، فلما جاء كعب قال‏:‏ والله يا رسول اللّه لو قعدت بين يدي ملك من ملوك الأرض لقدرت أن أخرج من سخطه؛ إنى أوتيت جدلاً، ولكن أخاف إن حدثتك حديث كـذب ترضى به عنى ليوشكن اللّه أن يسخطك علىّ، ولئن حدثتك حديث صدق تَجِد ‏[‏أى‏:‏ تغضب‏.‏ انظر‏:‏ المصباح المنير، مادة‏:‏ وجد‏]‏ علىّ فيه إنى لأرجو فيه عفو الله‏.‏ لا والله ما كان لي من عذر، واللّه مـا كنت أقوى قـط ولا أيسر مني حين تخلفت عنك، فقال النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏أما هذا فقد صدق‏)‏ يعني‏:‏ والباقي يكذبون ثم إنه هجره مدة، ثم تاب اللّه عليه ببركة صدقه‏.‏ 

فالاعتذار عن النفس بالباطل والجدال عنها لا يجوز، بل إن أذنب سراً بينه و بين الله اعترف لربه بذنبه، وخضع له بقلبه، وسأله مغفرته وتاب إليه؛ فإنه غفور رحيم تواب، وإن كانت السيئة ظاهرة تاب ظاهرًا، وإن أظهر جميلاً وأبطن قبيحاً تاب فى الباطن من القبيح، فمن أساء سراً أحسن سراً، ومن أساء علانية أحسن علانية فإن الحسنات يذهبن السيئات، ذلك ذكرى للذاكرين‏.‏

----------


## ابن رشد

والله تفسير عظيم 
وتامل من إمام كبير 
ونقل من عضو قدير

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

جزاك الله خيرا  و. بارك الله فيك  اخي الكريم

----------


## قلب طيب

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

جزاك الله خيرا و. بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## الحافظة

تفسير رائع 
.. رحم الله الإمام ابن تيمية ورفع ربي قدره .. 
آمِنًا مِنْ قَبِيحِ الْفِعْلِ مِنْهُ أَهَلْ ... أَتَاكَ تَوْقِيعُ أَمْنٍ أَنْتَ تَمْلِكُهُ

جَمَعْتَ شَيْئَيْنِ أَمْنًا وَاتِّبَاعَ هَوًى ... هَذَا وَإِحْدَاهُمَا فِي الْمَرْءِ تُهْلِكُهُ

وَالْمُحْسِنُون  َ عَلَى دَرْبِ الْمَخَاوِفِ قَدْ ... سَارُوا وَذَلِكَ دَرْبٌ لَسْتَ تَسْلُكُهُ

فَرَّطْتَ فِي الزَّرْعِ وَقْتَ الْبَذْرِ مِنْ سَفَهٍ ... فَكَيْفَ عِنْدَ حَصَادِ النَّاسِ تُدْرِكُهُ

هَذَا وَأَعْجَبُ شَيْءٍ مِنْكَ زُهْدُكَ فِي ... دَارِ الْبَقَاءِ بِعَيْشٍ سَوْفَ تَتْرُكُهُ

مَنِ السَّفِيهُ إِذًا بِاللَّهِ أَنْتَ أَمِ الْ ... مَغْبُونُ فِي الْبَيْعِ غَبْنًا سَوْفَ يُدْرِكُهُ 
.. جزاكم الله خيراا ووفقكم لمرضاته ..

----------


## حسن ابو عدي

جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

جزاكم الله خير وبارك فيكم

----------


## صلاح سالم

جزاكم الله خير على هذا النقل بارك الله فيك ونفعنا بما وضعته لنا اللهم آمين

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

جزاكم الله خير وبارك فيكم

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

يرفع للفائدة

----------

